# Raft Guide Needed ASAP



## eddyout (May 22, 2004)

Awesome opportunity for an experienced guide. Working 3-4 days a week on easy overnight trips. 1.5 months guaranteed work. You don't even have to cook just row the boat down the river, keep things safe and be able to entertain some kids. Must be a TL and have experience rowing a raft. You must be able to furnish your guide logs and have references ready. Lots of fun for the right person. Call 1-888-888-RAFT for details.


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

what river?


----------



## Tele-axel (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm guessing the Colorado, Pumphouse to Bond, leading trips of YMCA kids.


----------



## eddyout (May 22, 2004)

*The Upper Colorado Just as Tele Axel said*



buckmanriver said:


> what river?


 The Upper Colorado Just as Tele Axel said


----------



## zboda (Oct 23, 2007)

You may want to contact Phil with High Point Ventures. He has started a website to connect guides and raft companies:

rent A guide

[email protected]


----------



## Tele-axel (Dec 10, 2007)

The trips were great nearly a decade ago when I ran em, great kids/staff getting an intro to river tripping.


----------

